# Mighty Bite Grinder



## Omnivore (Jul 15, 2021)

I just ordered a LEM mighty Bite from Home Depot for $161 (was $179 with a 10% off promo code). I hemmed and hawed over whether or not I could get away with the LEM 575 watt grinder which is only $80, and I'm still curious if anyone has either of these grinders and what their thoughts are. Currently I only use a grinder (kitchen aid attachment) in the fall. Last year I ground trim from two deer, and this year will *hopefully* be the same plus trim from 2 elk. A lot of the trim stayed large enough for stew meat or canning, so the grinder won't be seeing too much action.


----------



## BenCarlson (Jul 15, 2021)

Congrats on your new grinder! You will find your life much easier with it than with the Kitchen Aid attachment. Keep everything extremely cold and don't over feed the grinder and you'll be fine.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 15, 2021)

Nice step up from using the stand mixer . You won't be sorry . What size is it , #8 ? 
Not a Lem , but mines a 500 watt #12 . Can't load it fast enough . Makes fast work of it . 
You'll be looking for things to grind , lol .


----------



## jmusser (Jul 15, 2021)

I have the LEM 575. Realy cant complain. Waiting on parts as I think I just wore it out after 4 years. Has been pretty good for a few deer a year. I think doing more homemade sausage on top of that is a lot for the little guy. Someday I hope to upgrade to the bigger bite.


----------



## poacherjoe (Jul 15, 2021)

When I bought my first one it was a # 12 and I thought it was great until I saw my buddies # 22 in action. Grinding trimmings from 2-3 deer and 1 or 2 elk is a lot easier with a bigger grinder. Bigger is better in my book but as long as you are happy that's all that matters.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 15, 2021)

I have a LEM big bite #12, and for us it’s perfect. But I only grind maybe 10-15 lbs. of meat at a time. 
Al


----------



## Omnivore (Jul 15, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Nice step up from using the stand mixer . You won't be sorry . What size is it , #8 ?
> Not a Lem , but mines a 500 watt #12 . Can't load it fast enough . Makes fast work of it .
> You'll be looking for things to grind , lol .


I believe it's #8. Sounds like night and day experience from my KitchenAid attachment


----------



## Omnivore (Jul 15, 2021)

jmusser said:


> I have the LEM 575. Realy cant complain. Waiting on parts as I think I just wore it out after 4 years. Has been pretty good for a few deer a year. I think doing more homemade sausage on top of that is a lot for the little guy. Someday I hope to upgrade to the bigger bite.


4 years is pretty good! I hope it's the last grinder I have to buy for a while. Too many gear intensive hobbies lol


----------

